# beard nets???



## chutney (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anybody use them?  We have two guys in our kitchen with beards.  Should they be wearing nets?  Or do people in real kitchens  just not do that?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

never seen one but I've seen guys wear cafeteria lady nets......just an excuse to tease um./img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

You see them in food manufacturing, many butcher shops, and most institutional food service establishments, but they haven't found their way into the restaurant world, in any major way.  There may be some municipalities that require them, but I expect more and more health departments will start requiring them.


----------



## chutney (Jan 2, 2011)

My nephew has to wear one.  He has a job at a dairy plant, but I've never seen one on the job.  It seems kind of funny to make a guy with shaved head wear a hat and having a cook with a beard without anything on a beard.  How many guys have beards out there? How many ladies??


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

there's a certain length of hair that does not require covering....since I'm not a guy, it was a moot point.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

If kitchens around here started requiring a beard net I'd have to quit and find a respectable job!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------

